# Qs on 97 altima sleeeper



## Lzer0st (Sep 9, 2005)

im planning on making my 97 altima into a sleeper, but i dont know what engine to put in there due to its small engine housing, plus the trnasmission to, so if you guys have any ideas, and possible cost let me know



L0st...


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

just turbo the KA. swapping engines in the altima is a pain and not worth the time. do some research about turbo-ing altimas and take that route.


----------



## Lzer0st (Sep 9, 2005)

mzanubis said:


> just turbo the KA. swapping engines in the altima is a pain and not worth the time. do some research about turbo-ing altimas and take that route.



yea thats true, but i have a automatic, now i saw some guy on cardomain who put a compressor in his altima and his is automatic...it hits bout 355hp, i will need to get everything custom huh?


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

no, you can find altima turbo manifolds if you look hard enough. like i said, just do some research on here and look on the internet. i think most everything is out there that you need. the automatic isn't a problem either. some say the auto is better than the manual when it comes to turbos. the auto won't loose as many RPM's as a manual will when it shifts. i don't think you'll need to beef up the tranny unless you are looking to lay down some serious power.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

but even if yu want yu can swap trannys and put a manual in your car very easily.

and yeah just boost and juice it if yu want alot of power. maybe cams, new ignition, UD pulley, the usualls


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Most turbo Altimas are auto-equipped cars (I happen to own one of the few with a manual) and it handles the power well. You can do a bolt-on turbo kit and have 220 reliable hp or build the bottom end and go for the stratosphere, although more than 400 hp on a front-wheel drive (FWD) can get pretty crazy to drive.
Do a search on Google for the kits but I know turbo-kits.com has them
http://www.turbo-kits.com/altima_turbo_kits.html

Troy


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

Most people go KA-T like everyone mentioned above. The Bluebird SR20DET swap has been done but there are no walkthroughs or very much info. It requires based on what I have heard many custom parts.


----------



## enjoy_incubus (Aug 26, 2004)

98-01 altima engine/tranny swap, nitrous setup and the bolt on's...in my opinion


----------

